# Bacardi and Pepper



## Ingy (Aug 1, 2015)

I have mentioned them in my intro thread, but thought I would dedicate more to them here Bacardi is the slightly larger white and fawn capped and Pepper is the blue striped roan (if those colouring/patterns are wrong then I apologise, that's what I was told they are..). They're both males and are approx 12-14 weeks old now..Unfortunately when I got them I was unaware of the immersion technique so hoping it will still be effective when I go for it tomorrow afternoon in the bathroom - it's the only place in my flat where I can lock the door and not have to worry about them wondering off or getting stuck under anything..They're both adorable and spend a lot of time in the evenings with me running all over the sofa and playing (last night they played outside the cage for the first time) but when I go to pick them up they tend to dart off. I have put this down to them being quite young, but I'm gonna try immersion and hope for the best..Bacardi loves bananas, digestive biscuits and yogurt drops, while Pepper loves biscuits, ryvita, yogurt drops, licking my face and drinking my cuppa tea (he's done this twice now! Lol)


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

They look adorable,,,just want to give them nuggies and chin rubs, if they are housed together, their bonding will be a lot easier,,,,I am trying to introduce 2 new guys to my resident,,,,slow,,,nuetral ground,,,re-assuring them,,,the bathroom, is were I put the 3 together,,,right in the tub,,,,put out freash water,,and maybe treat they do not usually get,,,it distracts them,,,,keep talking to them,,,,rewarding them when they behave, keep it positive,,, keep it calm ....I am very new to rats, but this is what I have pulled from all the rat sites,,,best wishes


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

AwWww LOL Pepper drinks your tea?! How cute <3 I should see if my girls like tea ^-^


----------



## Ingy (Aug 1, 2015)

Bacardi won't go near tea.. He's sniffed the mug a couple times but he's a bit more nervous than Pepper.. Pepper is just manic lol I got him out after I got in from work, he immediately started licking my forehead, spent ages doing that then went running about on the sofa.. I'll have them back out a bit later tonight, but I can guarantee if I have a cuppa tea, Pepper will be on my chest trying to stick his head in to grab a crafty slurp  he is definitely my baby Thank you MousE190, I've managed to get them to take treats outside the cage and when Bacardi decides to hide under my arm or next to my leg I do tend to nuzzle him/gently massage round the neck/ear area, and he has even fallen asleep...(wish I got a photo) ..


----------



## Ingy (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is Pepper.. I've now even got him his own little dish to drink tea from after he kept drinking mine


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

what cuties , I love peppers markings


----------

